# Coding Partial Medial and Partial Lateral Meniscectomy in the same surgery



## DebbLord (Jan 4, 2019)

My provider performed a partial medial meniscectomy and a partial lateral meniscectomy in the same surgery. Coding Knees irritates me, because when doing a mensicectomy along with several other procedures, you can only code for the meniscectomy.
My question is - When coding for a partial medial meniscectomy and a partial lateral meniscectomy of the same knee - am I able to append a 22 modifier to 29881? OR do I code 29880 vs 29881?  My thought is to use 29881 since it is a partial, but 29881 is for Medial OR Lateral - and 29880 if for BOTH Medial and Lateral - but with a partial for both - how would I code this? Would it possibly be 29880-52?  Since it was partial for both medial and lateral? 
I am still fairly new with my CPC and have been pondering this with the last few surgeries I have coded and want to be sure I am coding this correctly. 
Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Jan 4, 2019)

*Use code 29880 for this*

For medial and lateral meniscectomy use code 29880.

The knee has three compartments, and you can bill one procedure per compartment.

As of 2012 ALL debridement ANYWHERE in the knee is included with 29880 & 29881.

Only use 29877 or 29874 if they are the only arthroscopic procedure performed.


----------



## madgejones10 (Jan 5, 2019)

Agree with True Blue.  Bill 29880.


----------



## DebbLord (Jan 9, 2019)

That is what I thought, but wanted to make sure 
Thank you!!


----------

